# The New Nitecore i2



## Gizmo (23/6/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/6/16)

I do not need this...But this advertising has made me want it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Casper (23/6/16)

Looks freekin' EPIC!


----------



## PsyCLown (23/6/16)

Up to 1A.... in one slot though. Meh.


----------



## Mark121m (23/6/16)

I like it.
But yea 1amp each 2 @ 500mah

Same as i4

4@ 350mah takes forever


----------



## Gizmo (23/6/16)

Mark121m said:


> I like it.
> But yea 1amp each 2 @ 500mah
> 
> Same as i4
> ...



Yet you are saving the lifespan of the batteries cycles by charging at lower amps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (23/6/16)

I know.
It just takes so long. Hahaha

I am always charging 3 batteries at a time.

Rx200 and wotofo triple box mech mod


----------



## RichJB (23/6/16)

Gizmo said:


> Yet you are saving the lifespan of the batteries cycles by charging at lower amps.



That was my initial reaction too. As long as my batteries recharge faster than it takes for the alternative set in the mod run down, I'm happy. If I'm only going to need my recharging batteries in eight hours, I can't see why I'd want them to recharge in 2-3 hours rather than 4-5?


----------



## PsyCLown (23/6/16)

RichJB said:


> That was my initial reaction too. As long as my batteries recharge faster than it takes for the alternative set in the mod run down, I'm happy. If I'm only going to need my recharging batteries in eight hours, I can't see why I'd want them to recharge in 2-3 hours rather than 4-5?



Personally, I'd like to have options.

There will probably be times where I need to charge battery quickly and then I want the option of charging them at 1A each.
Doesn't mean I have to use it, would be nice if it were there and available.


----------



## Raks92 (30/6/16)

Guess I'm going to have to sell my old charger and buy this. Just cause it's cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat (30/12/16)

This charger takes FOREVER to charge? I'm starting to question if there's something wrong... 

both new bats (samsung 30q 18650 3000mah) together been on charge for almost 4 hours. Flipped to just the one to see and it shows it's almost complete. When they together it's only on 2nd light that's flashing. Figure I'll charge the one faster then flip to the other once it's done. However don't want to leave my first time charging overnight unattended to be safe..


----------



## Silver (30/12/16)

Coldcat said:


> This charger takes FOREVER to charge? I'm starting to question if there's something wrong...
> 
> both new bats (samsung 30q 18650 3000mah) together been on charge for almost 4 hours. Flipped to just the one to see and it shows it's almost complete. When they together it's only on 2nd light that's flashing. Figure I'll charge the one faster then flip to the other once it's done. However don't want to leave my first time charging overnight unattended to be safe..



Hi @Coldcat 
I don't have the new one - but I have the old one (bought it a few years back)

The specs say that with one battery inserted it charges at 1A and with two batts at 0.5 A each.
0.5A is quite a slow charge - but in the long run it is better for battery longevity to charge slower, not faster. 
http://charger.nitecore.com/product/new-i2

Perhaps its best to just buy an extra battery or two and have more spares fully charged.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Coldcat (30/12/16)

yeah I eventually stopped and started again this morning very early to keep an eye on and strangely the lights went up instantly. And it eventually completed it's charge on both together.

Also go another bat that I use in my pico that I had charge before. Can say charging with a charger makes such a difference, even though the pico charges it full via the device, when using the pico it drops very fast, finding it's not dropping down nearly as fast today after using the charger.


----------



## therazia (30/12/16)

That time sounds about right for 30Q's on the new charger.
I've got a set of LG HG2's and 30Q's which take about 4-5 hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (30/12/16)

I recently bought an Efect LUC V4, can charge 4 18650's at 1A each. Thing works wonders and is much quicker than my i2 (old one). You can choose between 0.5A or 1A.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (30/12/16)

I prefer to charge at 750ma max. Sure one amp charges faster but I like having not to replace batts often.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (30/12/16)

Caveman said:


> I recently bought an Efect LUC V4, can charge 4 18650's at 1A each. Thing works wonders and is much quicker than my i2 (old one). You can choose between 0.5A or 1A.


Not necessarily a good thing tho. When charging a battery too quick it doesn't fill up the cells completely as it swells and thus resulting in faster discharge time and eventually those spots on the cells that dnt get a charge dies off completely leaving you with a battery that no longer charges full at 4.2 volts and again resulting in having to buy new ones.. to shorten this essay I'd just add.. that above and vice versa lol


----------



## Caveman (31/12/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> Not necessarily a good thing tho. When charging a battery too quick it doesn't fill up the cells completely as it swells and thus resulting in faster discharge time and eventually those spots on the cells that dnt get a charge dies off completely leaving you with a battery that no longer charges full at 4.2 volts and again resulting in having to buy new ones.. to shorten this essay I'd just add.. that above and vice versa lol


Granted yes, and is something I should have mentioned perhaps. I do use it on 0.5A most of the time. The 1A is very useful in a pinch

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat (1/1/17)

therazia said:


> That time sounds about right for 30Q's on the new charger.
> I've got a set of LG HG2's and 30Q's which take about 4-5 hours.


when you charge them does the charger show the progress right? or does the lights full up fast towards the end? 

Bats been on charge since around 11, lets even say 12. And only the 2nd light is flashing still...


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/1/17)

Coldcat said:


> when you charge them does the charger show the progress right? or does the lights full up fast towards the end?
> 
> Bats been on charge since around 11, lets even say 12. And only the 2nd light is flashing still...


If they down to 3.0 - 3.2v where the mod normally gives the low battery warning and cutts off then expect 5hr + charge at 500mah.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coldcat (1/1/17)

yeah was the case. Is it not best to run bats down dead before recharge?


----------



## Coldcat (1/1/17)

eventually set it to over ride at 1amp. And they almost finished now. it's been over 7 hours.


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/1/17)

Coldcat said:


> yeah was the case. Is it not best to run bats down dead before recharge?


Li Ion batteries do not build memory and the less you stress them the longer they last. Stress = discharging to low (regulated mods generally protect against that), storing at full charge, drawing higher amp load than battery is rated for (pulse and continuous discharge rates are different), these are a few examples. 

I normally recharge at 3.6 - 3.5v.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

